# Aspire Breeze



## Rob Fisher (11/10/17)

Picked up this cute starter kit in Paris at the Aspire stand... you need good eyes to read the manual and the instructions are a little sparse and they really need some pictures of how to open and load the coil and fill etc... but having just passed my 4th anniversary of vaping I worked it out...it comes with 2 0.6Ω coils. You add your own juice so XXX went in... it's an MTL system but slipstreaming you can direct lung it... actually I would say it's a very restricted lung rather than a MTL.

The packaging is good and the box it comes in is SOLID and protects the contents perfectly.

This was the very last item I'm playing with from my Paris shopping spree and I really thought this would be a lemon... but after using it for a few minutes it's growing on me real fast! So nice to have a little device that has pretty good flavour for what it is and has my own juice in it...

Nothing wrong with it's vapour production either... I'm hoping that the flavour will improve a little as the coil settles but so far it's no a half bad little ninja device!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## r0ckf1re (11/10/17)

I wouldn't mind getting one of these. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

Thanks for the writeup and sharing this @Rob Fisher
Cute little electric razor looking device!

A couple of questions and comments if you dont mind

Firstly, it seems from your post that the airflow on this might be "stuck in the middle". I.e. too loose for a decent tight MTL and too restrictive for a nice restricted Direct Lung hit. Is that correct? How does it compare to say the Twisp Cue and the Billet Box? (We both know those draws)

Next up, nice to hear you can put in your own juice. Does it say what the tank capacity is?

And does it say what is the battery capacity?

Finally, is it difficult to refill?


----------



## Stosta (12/10/17)

I like the little cap for the driptip, a nice touch!


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the writeup and sharing this @Rob Fisher
> Cute little electric razor looking device!
> 
> A couple of questions and comments if you dont mind
> ...



The draw is quite a bit looser than the Cue and tighter than the BB.

*Features and Specs:*


Dimensions: 3-7/16" x 1-1/4" x 7/16" (Including Drip Tip)
All-in-One Design
Simple One Button Design
Classic Automatic or Manual Style
Bypass Output
Built-in 650mAh Battery
2.0ml e-Liquid Capacity
Top Fill Design
LED Battery Life Indicator Light
Micro USB Charging Port
Aluminum Alloy Construction
Side Airflow Hole
Utilizes Aspire Breeze U-Tech Coil Atomizer Heads (Not Compatible with any other Aspire Product)
Includes (2) Aspire Breeze 0.6ohm Atomizer Head
Automatic Cutoff
Short Circuit Protection
Low Voltage Protection
Overcharge Protection

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/17)

Will let you know how it goes when I refill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
This Breeze has nice specs on paper for a compact all in one.
650 mah batt is about double of Cue or Phix

When you get a chance would you mind doing a photo of all the starter devices next to each other so we can see how they compare size wise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> This Breeze has nice specs on paper for a compact all in one.
> 650 mah batt is about double of Cue or Phix
> 
> When you get a chance would you mind doing a photo of all the starter devices next to each other so we can see how they compare size wise

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

I dont see the Aspire Breeze in the lineup unless i am missing something.
Lol


----------



## Silver (12/10/17)

Jeepers is that the penguin thing you got on the far left?
Its very small! I thought it was bigger

And the Gusto is tiny. Even though i have held it before , I forgot how small it was


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> I dont see the Aspire Breeze in the lineup unless i am missing something.
> Lol



Whoops... it was packed in my vape bag for going out today... will take another photo when I get home later... what a silly goose!


----------



## r0ckf1re (31/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops... it was packed in my vape bag for going out today... will take another photo when I get home later... what a silly goose!


Where can I get an aspire breeze from? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/17)

r0ckf1re said:


> Where can I get an aspire breeze from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I think Vape King has stock. I got mine from the Aspire Stand at vape Expo Paris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (31/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think Vape King has stock. I got mine from the Aspire Stand at vape Expo Paris.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, thanks. I will check there. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/11/17)

r0ckf1re said:


> Where can I get an aspire breeze from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sir Vape has it as well if I'm not mistaken. 

Sent from my SM-N950FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

